# What city would you go too???



## Harish (Feb 9, 2006)

*city i wanna visit is.....................*

AMSTERDAM

:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Kngkyle (Feb 7, 2006)

Chicago


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

Avila, Athens, Nice, Beirut and Cairo


----------



## Candy (Feb 17, 2005)

Dubai in a few years, New York some day and Frankfurt. Perhaps also Singapore and Shanghai or Hong Kong...


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

No doubt, New York, the city of all cities .. no that's Amsterdam offcourse .. or Paris .. or Rome .. or London.. Argh whatever.


----------



## Plumber73 (Mar 3, 2005)

A couple that come to mind... 

*Prague*, with all that old school architecture. 

*Tokyo*, but I'd like a guide with me. Seems like an interesting bustling city, and I'm curious how the Japanese women would react to me...  

There are so many other cities I'm interested in visiting. Too many to list.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Tokyo, becasue it's a modern wonderland!


----------

